# I need a trainer



## Jules2014 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, I live in the pacific NW and I am looking for a trainer for barrel racing.
I need someone who has years of experience and uses natural horsemanship.
I am looking for someone close to my location and will take my horse for 30 days.
Thank you


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are you at, Pacific NW is a big area, I know of a couple trainers on Whidbey island. there are still others in monroe/Snohomish, Olympia area, belling ham and everything in between.


----------

